# Looking for someone to talk about prepper/survival



## aurora1627 (Mar 10, 2014)

I am looking for a survivalist who is willing to share information and answer questions via phone on a live radio show. Can remain anonymous. Please leave a message here or some kind of contact information. Serious enquiries only please.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

How about you give us the name of your radio show?::clapping::


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Always wanting something for nothing. You part of the alphabet soup?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

You would not want me. I am boring as hell. Most of my life is spent working just trying to pay for your stupid idealistic government programs. But I do look forward to telling you to FO when you and your looters finally run out of taxpayers to rob.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll say FO right now, why wait?


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Are you looking for someone who intelligently prepares for catastrophe or event that is likely to occur or are you searching for a rabid horder with a "kill them all" mindset?

The former tend to be reserved and somewhat boring as they simply analyze most every potential scenario then plan for how they might ride out that event in good health and well-being, while the other group tends to be rather exciting and nervous. So far, it seems that most of the latter camp have responded to your question...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What is your station and what is their affiliation?
Who are you and what is your reason?


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

pastornator said:


> Are you looking for someone who intelligently prepares for catastrophe or event that is likely to occur or are you searching for a rabid horder with a "kill them all" mindset?
> 
> The former tend to be reserved and somewhat boring as they simply analyze most every potential scenario then plan for how they might ride out that event in good health and well-being, while the other group tends to be rather exciting and nervous. So far, it seems that most of the latter camp have responded to your question...


 I think we got mostly the former ones here too, the guys who say i'm startin a militia, seem to get a chilly reception here, at least thats what i'm seeing.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*i'm looking for like minded folks that know how to prepare for what ever.and when to keep their mouth(s) shut when needed..going on a radio talk show is the same as that prepper show.and i wont have any thing to do with that show..*


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ummmm. No.


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 14, 2014)

can you answer questions without being vague? Don't see too many interested especially without more knowledge that simple answers may give. I wouldn't personally, just because I feel the vast majority of people out there only want to worry about immediate wants and not long term needs, so feck 'em... Just my own personal thoughts on the subject, nobody else's. I've tried talking to people in the past about a great many things including being prepared for catastrophes as well as tyrannical governments, and they only give blank expressions and see you as a raving lunatic for your time, so I've no time left for them. They'll learn on their own, or they won't.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oldmurph58 said:


> I think we got mostly the former ones here too, the guys who say i'm startin a militia, seem to get a chilly reception here, at least thats what i'm seeing.


I don't know... After that BBQ thread yesterday, I am thinking of starting a militia to raid all my neighbors that are bar-b-queueing this summer.  "GIVE ME BRISKET OR GIVE ME DEATH!" ::rambo::


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> I don't know... After that BBQ thread yesterday, I am thinking of starting a militia to raid all my neighbors that are bar-b-queueing this summer.  "GIVE ME BRISKET OR GIVE ME DEATH!" ::rambo::


Down here is South Gawja (Georgia) we use boston butts for BBQ. 
In fact in lil' old Folkston Georgia you will find The Smokin Butts BBQ Hut. I always did like that name.:-D


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Born and raised in Boston, my butts old and stringy not good for BBQ


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

No introductions, no this is who I am or who I'm affiliated with and why I want to have you on a radio program.
Why would anyone reply to that?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Down here is South Gawja (Georgia) we use boston butts for BBQ.
> In fact in lil' old Folkston Georgia you will find The Smokin Butts BBQ Hut. I always did like that name.:-D


As far as I'm concerned. It's not bbq unless it is pork!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> As far as I'm concerned. It's not bbq unless it is pork!!


Broaden your horizons Kowboy. Certainly pork is an awesome meat to BBQ. But having traveled and eaten BBQ in just about every corner of the U.S., I can state emphatically that any kind of meat can be successfully BBQed by a good pit master.

You are a good man, so do not be a meatist.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

No Comment!!::redsnipe::


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wish sheeple would get their heads out of the sand and realize something is bound to go wrong. I pray to God that it doesn't but as the parable says: "God helps those who help themselves." Too bad it seems these TV/radio shows are only out for sensationalism and making the ones who give a damn look like morons or lunatics. My local station in Chicago interviewed a woman who was preparing for Y2K. She had a real nice set up and plenty of supplies laid in. The host actually seemed interested. The host then asked her if she was afraid that some one would just come and steal her stuff. When she answered the she was prepared to prevent that with force if necessary, immediately you could hear the change in the host's voice and he got rid of her seconds later. After he hung up, he said something like, "Oh boy, that's all we need."


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmmmm, all these replies and no response from the OP.
Strange, I say


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> Broaden your horizons Kowboy. Certainly pork is an awesome meat to BBQ. But having traveled and eaten BBQ in just about every corner of the U.S., I can state emphatically that any kind of meat can be successfully BBQed by a good pit master.
> 
> You are a good man, so do not be a meatist.


Don't get me wrong, I love about any kind of meat that is bar bq'ed.. But any real Southern Bar bq is going to be pork. I love my beef brisket and stuff but pork is MY main one to bar bq.. Just like ribs. When I orders ribs, it had better be pork ribs. Beef ribs are ok and I love my STEAKS.. But pork ribs beat beef ribs all day long. That's just me though.. The way I see it is you bar bq pork and grill everything else..LOL


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love about any kind of meat that is bar bq'ed.. But any real Southern Bar bq is going to be pork. I love my beef brisket and stuff but pork is MY main one to bar bq.. Just like ribs. When I orders ribs, it had better be pork ribs. Beef ribs are ok and I love my STEAKS.. But pork ribs beat beef ribs all day long. That's just me though.. The way I see it is you bar bq pork and grill everything else..LOL


I know what you are saying. I am just messin' with you. I know how you southern boys are about your BBQ. And thank God for it! The world would be a very boring place if we all lived on what passes for food in Minnesota.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> I know what you are saying. I am just messin' with you. I know how you southern boys are about your BBQ. And thank God for it! The world would be a very boring place if we all lived on what passes for food in Minnesota.


 I know what ya mean. My fiance and I were just talking about it the other day. Seems like most (not all) northern food seems bland and not much to talk about. Even here in Montana. Whenever we cook for guests here it's like we have delivered them a miracle or something.. Even sweet tea. I introduced it to them one Thanksgiving and you would have thought they were drinking some divine miracle (sweet tea is actually). As far as I'm concerned, southern cookin is the absolute best. Just think about some shrimp/crawfish etouffe,jambalaya or a Muffalatta.. Or a fish fry with grits,hush puppies,cole slaw and baked beans. I could go on and on.It's hard to beat.. Don't worry, we will be eating good for the gathering we have here too..


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

My name is Cheese and I'm a Prepper  I'm planning for a apocalyptic flood, volcano, grid failure, hurricane, Forrest fires, monetary collapse , government meltdown, solar flares, famine, nuclear attack, smallpox, chicken pox, Spanish flu, H1N1, invasion, dust storms, tornados, and or alien take over .....whew . Ok really I don't need a reason . I grew up in the Cold War era , Be Prepared ! Even did stuff with my Dad for Civil Defense with bomb shelters for our community


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Cheesewiz said:


> My name is Cheese and I'm a Prepper  I'm planning for a apocalyptic flood, volcano, grid failure, hurricane, Forrest fires, monetary collapse , government meltdown, solar flares, famine, nuclear attack, smallpox, chicken pox, Spanish flu, H1N1, invasion, dust storms, tornados, and or alien take over .....whew


Holy crap! I hope you are not planning on all these things happening simultaneously! But you did forget one important calamity: Sharknado!

But, welcome back.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> Holy crap! I hope you are not planning on all these things happening simultaneously! But you did forget one important calamity: Sharknado!
> 
> But, welcome back.


I forgot Tremors .."...!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Cheesewiz said:


> I forgot Tremors .."...!


Tremors (the original) is still one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> Tremors (the original) is still one of my all-time favorites!


Me too. Fred Ward and Kevin Bacon were both awesome in it..


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol Tremors!! Too funny!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tremors was good Burt gummer. El Blanco


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

"Firepower or penetration?"


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

That is a double sided question.....I like high capacity and shot placement , but penetration is also good, getting shot just about anyplace hurts, and I will continue to shoot until the threat stops ....a shot in the shoulder, the leg, a lung, just might do the trick, then again ive seen guys get hit multiple times and not go down but later die . There is no one shot round . But then a single 22 will put your lights out if in the right place .

This goes on and on . Do you want six big ones or 16 medium size ? How about 30 really fast 556 ? Or one 12 ga 00 ? One 44 Mag ? 45 Auto? 

Chicken or the egg .....lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I was just quoting the survivalist and his wife in their bunker preparing for the giant worms. But what the hell, let's follow the path of the conversation... When it come to the question of a lot of little ones or a few big ones, I go with several medium ones. That is why I am a fan of .308.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I didn't know about Giant worms ....12 Ga sabot slugs then  around 50 cal , give or take  

I think this is why we have so many guns ...so many applications  can't beat a 308 to reach out and touch something


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Cheesewiz said:


> Well I didn't know about Giant worms ....


Back to Tremors.


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2013)

Inor said:


> I know what you are saying. I am just messin' with you. I know how you southern boys are about your BBQ. And thank God for it! The world would be a very boring place if we all lived on what passes for food in Minnesota.


Funny this has turned into a discussion about BBQ. How about a BBQ radio show interviews us? We seem to have a lot of good ideas. I could use a bit of brisket right about now.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeh, we do get a bit off topic, but hey, I come here to have some fun too. Without worrying too much about being pc, or offending someone.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Inor said:


> Back to Tremors.


 Who played berts ol ladie? I know she was a babe. Was it reba?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> As far as I'm concerned. It's not bbq unless it is pork!!


Pork is GREAT, don't get me wrong but there is so much more. I love the idea of a BBQ show.

Keepin' it low and slow......


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PORK BBQ!!! Now I'm effing hungry!! Damn you people!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Angus beef is great. A little bit of steak seasoning. A little cheddar cheese stick it on a bun and it is good.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Back to BBQ? what about the worms? had em once as a kid, caught em from my dog


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The only thing I can think of now is bbq'ing the worms.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> As far as I'm concerned. It's not bbq unless it is pork!!


Boston Butt is the front shoulder of a pig. Whenever you order "pulled pork" you are getting Boston Butt.

Now, for the Million Dollar Question - which base for proper BBQ sauce, tomato or mustard?


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks RPD did not know figured it was somethin good though


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Boston Butt is the front shoulder of a pig. Whenever you order "pulled pork" you are getting Boston Butt.
> 
> Now, for the Million Dollar Question - which base for proper BBQ sauce, tomato or mustard?


I am not sure what it is but next to Mrs Inor's sauce, this is the best (in my arrogant opinion):

Frisco BBQ Restaurant | Texas Barbeque | Randy Whites BBQ - Frisco, TX


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I know what ya mean. My fiance and I were just talking about it the other day. Seems like most (not all) northern food seems bland and not much to talk about. Even here in Montana. Whenever we cook for guests here it's like we have delivered them a miracle or something.. Even sweet tea. I introduced it to them one Thanksgiving and you would have thought they were drinking some divine miracle (sweet tea is actually). As far as I'm concerned, southern cookin is the absolute best. Just think about some shrimp/crawfish etouffe,jambalaya or a Muffalatta.. Or a fish fry with grits,hush puppies,cole slaw and baked beans. I could go on and on.It's hard to beat.. Don't worry, we will be eating good for the gathering we have here too..


a lot of "southern" cooking is quite spiced up. That is because in days before the ability to cool meat they had to do SOMETHING to make it edible. Spice it was!

In the north, that was not so much a requirement as the primary meat season was over winter and one could mostly let an animal hang in the rafters, chopping off a frozen hunk when needed. The north tends to feature brined, salted, and smoked sausages made from grinding up meat and whatever, which is almost absent from the south.

I've lived both places and like it all! Makin' me hungry for Frogmore... Or, for potato pancakes and brats!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

James m said:


> Angus beef is great. A little bit of steak seasoning. A little cheddar cheese stick it on a bun and it is good.


Or eat it like we Wisconsin Germans do... Take a very lean cut like round, and grind it fine. Add a nice scoop to a piece of rye bread, toss on some onions, salt and pepper and eat it raw!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Boston Butt is the front shoulder of a pig. Whenever you order "pulled pork" you are getting Boston Butt.
> 
> Now, for the Million Dollar Question - which base for proper BBQ sauce, tomato or mustard?


I like both, depending on the food itself.. Tomato,mustard and don't forget vinegar.. There are so many variables.. I have so many bbq sauces I like....It's hard to pick a favorite. I like to use several different kinds on the side usually.. I do like heavy vinegar mostly.. I made an old recipe here with mustard,brown sugar and vinegar plus a few extra ingredients and gave to several friends here in Montana. OMFG you would have thought I bottled an orgasm.. It was like the best thing they ever had... My fiance and I are actually considering opening a small cafe in town. It's all about getting the money though...Seems like everyone here that tries out foods asks us to open a restaurant in town. Especially since there is only 1 in town. I could have shitty food and still make money.. With great quality, I could make a bunch more I guess lol...


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

oldmurph58 said:


> Who played berts ol ladie? I know she was a babe. Was it reba?


 Yeah, it was Reba McEntire. The characters name was Heather.

Tim


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I have seen Reba in consert live. She is still quite the eye candy even at her age.


----------



## eyembutters (Apr 3, 2014)

Whats the alphabet soup? Sorry..im new..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

FBI, CIA, FEMA, DHS, NSA, Oh crap! I just put myself on five more lists.


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

PaulS said:


> FBI, CIA, FEMA, DHS, NSA, Oh crap! I just put myself on five more lists.


Thanks for diverting attention from the rest of us.......


----------

